# Tail wagging?



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys! I got my first tegu not too long ago, he's only about a month or two old. I noticed everynow and then, especially when he basks, he wags his tail. It doesn't look like an angry wag (it's not whipping), it looks almost happy.

What does it mean? happy/curious/excited/mad/etc

Thanks. :3


Oh, and the lady I bought him from told me he was ready for pinkies. Personally I still think he's kind of small. (Though he does rip apart his ground turkey.) How old should he be when he gets one?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

I would guess he is nervous ..I do know that mine was excited [happy ]when I changed from papers to Cyprus mulch ... Get some pinkies in him asap . Dust with calcium ...


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Nov 23, 2010)

At that age i'm not sure if that happy , nervous or what! i know with my male tegu who is over 3 ft long wags his tail everytime he get baby chicks! my ball pythons does the dame thing when he eats too! werid i know hu? enjoy the personailty! yes he is old enough for pinkies... i would start feeding them to ur little guy!


----------



## tora (Nov 24, 2010)

So long as the mouse isn't wider than his head is from eye to eye he can eat it no problem. You want to feed him the biggest mice he can comfortably take because they have more calcium, and aren't just fat. 

As for the tail thing, is it like a vibrating? If so, I'm fairly sure it's because he thinks your a predator and he'd rather you go after his enticing tail than him. That way he can just break it off & run.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh alright, I'll have to make another run to the petstore then. Do they sell extra small ones? (He's getting a lot of cal., my vet gave me a special formula for him just for that. Plus I dust his crickets too.)

As for the tail wagging it's not vibrating, it's more catlike. Actually, it reminds me of the crocodile in the Disney Peter Pan movie. (Just the tip wags.)

Sometimes he does it when I call him name too. It's really cute. XD I guess it must be content or something. (I look at his face too, he does it when he's relaxed.)

Thanks for the replies. :3


----------

